# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH for Disc treatment?

## bobofet

Has anyone used HGH for any type of back injury or DDD? I have been diagnosed with degenerative disc disease(DDD) and also have bulging and herniated discs in my low back. I have researched HGH and know that it does help recover from other injuries, but have not found anything about it's effects in repairing these type of injuries. I have had several therapies Chiro, PT, and injections. I have gotten some temporary relief from these, however, I would like something more permanent. Any info or experience would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## The Deuce

Currently experimenting on this theory myself.. as i suffer from the same thing as you... now if i can get over the hurdle of finding out if my body will actually accept and let me USE GH will be the next thing.. 

So far.. not so good... ever since first shot.. been experiencing BLINDING HEADACHES.. still unknown at this current time if it is THE HGH causing these said headaches or not..

I am not specifically using the GH for this kind of treatment.. but if it does help my herniated disks.. and my DDD.. then I WILL NOT COMPLAIN.. If i decide to continue with my GH Treatment you might wanna stay update on my Thread.. just look for my name as under the title.. and it's called.. 

The start of MY FIRST HGH CYCLE.. or something along those lines...  :Smilie:

----------


## fossilfuel7

> Has anyone used HGH for any type of back injury or DDD? I have been diagnosed with degenerative disc disease(DDD) and also have bulging and herniated discs in my low back. I have researched HGH and know that it does help recover from other injuries, but have not found anything about it's effects in repairing these type of injuries. I have had several therapies Chiro, PT, and injections. I have gotten some temporary relief from these, however, I would like something more permanent. Any info or experience would be greatly appreciated.



Hey check out this recent thread below....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=407511

I think fixr states how GH has worked miracles for his wife's back problems near the bottom.

Also check out my recent thread.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=406640

----------


## Fixr

I dont remember exactly what I posted about my wife's back, but I do know she felt a million times better while on the Jintropin. It didnt work any miracles or cure her DDD issue, but she did feel way better while taking GH. She also was only taking 1.5 iu per day 5/2.

----------


## fossilfuel7

> I dont remember exactly what I posted about my wife's back, but I do know she felt a million times better while on the Jintropin. It didnt work any miracles or cure her DDD issue, but she did feel way better while taking GH. She also was only taking 1.5 iu per day 5/2.



Fixr...Just curious how long she ran it for?

----------


## bobofet

> Currently experimenting on this theory myself.. as i suffer from the same thing as you... now if i can get over the hurdle of finding out if my body will actually accept and let me USE GH will be the next thing.. 
> 
> So far.. not so good... ever since first shot.. been experiencing BLINDING HEADACHES.. still unknown at this current time if it is THE HGH causing these said headaches or not..
> 
> I am not specifically using the GH for this kind of treatment.. but if it does help my herniated disks.. and my DDD.. then I WILL NOT COMPLAIN.. If i decide to continue with my GH Treatment you might wanna stay update on my Thread.. just look for my name as under the title.. and it's called.. 
> 
> The start of MY FIRST HGH CYCLE.. or something along those lines...


Do you have the link? I will follow your progress. Thanks and Good Luck! I really hope it works for your back, cuz if you got it like I got it, then I can 100% relate.

----------


## turk1968

Deuce,

I had the worst headaches ever when i started hgh. I shot 3 ius and within what seemed minutes i was in agony. I tried again about 1 week later and boom ! the same headache.

What i did was believe it or not ,1/2 an iu the following week and still got a mild headache then very slowly increased it over the coming weeks as the headaches slowly went. That was 3-4 years ago and have pretty much been on hgh for about 9 months every year up to dosages of 70ius per week.

Try slowly increasing the dosage and fingers crossed for you !!

----------


## The Deuce

> Deuce,
> 
> I had the worst headaches ever when i started hgh. I shot 3 ius and within what seemed minutes i was in agony. I tried again about 1 week later and boom ! the same headache.
> 
> What i did was believe it or not ,1/2 an iu the following week and still got a mild headache then very slowly increased it over the coming weeks as the headaches slowly went. That was 3-4 years ago and have pretty much been on hgh for about 9 months every year up to dosages of 70ius per week.
> 
> Try slowly increasing the dosage and fingers crossed for you !!


Thanks for the info man, definitely.. I think I am going to give it a try, I'll drop to 1iu ED and see if the headaches continue.. if they do, I'll try it again a .5iu's.. hopefully my body adjusts and accepts it.. lol.. it NEEDS to.. it's just gonna have to learn to deal WITH IT !! :AaGreen22:

----------


## G-Force

i realise this is an old thread but i wanted to bump it to see if bobofet or deuce have had any relief with their DDD from hgh...

i too have DDD along with a slight hernia and have had it for 2 years
i must say that for these 2 years that i have had it - i was probably on medium to high doses of hgh for about a year and a half of that 2 years
and didnt notice any difference in the pain
i have been off hgh for 7 months now and the pain has not got worse (or better)

have you been offered any operations by your docs?
i am getting conflicting information from different doctors
some say the pain will go away by itself
some say it will never get better

are we stuck with this pain for life?

----------


## Times Roman

I wonder if anyone has considered var for this ailment?

I'm just putting it out there... not suggesting or recommending.

----------


## bobofet

well I have only just begun to use hgh 3 wks ago so I can't say whether it is helping or not, but since the time when I originally started this thread I have used deca with much success. Not only did the deca help with the back pain, but also with my shoulder pain as well. I also used var at one point, not for this reason, and didn't notice any relief from that. 
As far as a more permanent solution, I have recently discovered a laser surgery for the back, similar to orthoscopic knee surgery, that seems to be very successful. The outfit I am looking at for this is named laser spine institute and is based out of Tampa, FL. Google it, it may be worth a closer look.

----------


## G-Force

> well I have only just begun to use hgh 3 wks ago so I can't say whether it is helping or not, but since the time when I originally started this thread I have used deca with much success. Not only did the deca help with the back pain, but also with my shoulder pain as well. I also used var at one point, not for this reason, and didn't notice any relief from that. 
> As far as a more permanent solution, I have recently discovered a laser surgery for the back, similar to orthoscopic knee surgery, that seems to be very successful. The outfit I am looking at for this is named laser spine institute and is based out of Tampa, FL. Google it, it may be worth a closer look.


i have not heard about that laser treatment but i am in the UK
i have been offered a procedure called percudyn
it involves 2 screws either side of the affected disc
helps improve movement and is non invasive (compared to replacing the disc or spine fusion)

however there is a chance it can have no effect whatsoever
and a smaller chance it could make it worse
which is why i am hesitent

if it does make it worse however - they can just take it out again so its not a huge problem

i am just wondering what happens if i dont go through with the op
will my disc eventually get so bad that i end up in a wheel chair

i need to speak to the surgeon again as i am really unsure what to do
i will ask about the laser thing too

----------


## Joelslap

I have tried HGH for my back pain, on and off for a few years, while on my back felt amazing! Two weeks off and I was back to where I was, in pain. I refuse surgery at my age. At the time I was taking 1.5iu a day and it really was a miracle. I did not have any side effects, such as headaches, but like all things it's person to person. It's sad insurence does not cover this treatment, at least mine does not. Overall it would be cheaper then everything else I do. This is also why I can't perform a solid study, since I can only use it when I can afford it.

----------


## yannick35

Old article but very interesting never the less. Problem lies once more that the GH might not be injected at the site of the pain, but sub Q. Lower back has a very bad blood supply. This is why once more i must push prolotherapy along with suspension and GH, i had injection in the scro illiac and it no longer moves, also the pain i had in the lower back is now light muscle fatigue.

----------


## Harv

Thank you Yannick35...that was a very good addition to this post. In my experience with joint dysfunction, I would have to say for the DDD or bulging disc, chiropractic with some physical therapy techniques would have to be applied first to relieve the pressure that would be causing the bulge or compression. Most chiropractors would only be dealing with interior, anterior or rotational adjustments, but not many deal with decompression. A decompression adjustment (APA) would be applied after the regular adjustments take place and then they would go back over those adjustments to make sure everything's set. The APA is where they clamp you down to a table on your back with your knees up, grab you by the neck and stretch you out, and then give you a brisk yank, which would alleviate pressure in the compressed disc areas. After a few treatments, it should be effective from the top of your spine to the bottom. However, this treatment will take the natural curve out of your cervical spine (neck). So the chiropractor would have to readjust your neck to make sure that curve was in there (usually by laying you on the face and simply pushing down on your vertebrae after checking rotation). It's important that the chiropractor pulls your head straight out, otherwise your veterbraes will lock and nothing good will come of it. If you feel like there's some rotation one way or the other during the pull, let him know. As far as therapy goes for a bulging disc in the lower back, hanging from a pull-up bar or dropping from a pull-up bar with your lower body relaxed could help. Or, for instance, if the disc is bulging out the back, you could lay face up on an exercise ball and rock back and forth which would open up that joint. I'm glad you brought up prolotherapy...I haven't had personal experience, but I know people whom that has helped a great deal. Also heard about a treatment where they draw some of the blood and run it through some sort of oxygen machine and then shoot it into the injury, and it's supposed to speed healing. Other joints are different than discs, so I'm kind of wondering if GH peptides, HGH, or a Deca cycle would be best for those injuries to increase joint tissue mass.

----------

